# Favorite AAS for mass?



## hulksmash (Jul 18, 2013)

What's your favorite AAS for mass building? Orals included

Deca all the way for me


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> What's your favorite AAS for mass building? Orals included
> 
> Deca all the way for me




yeah... we know.


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 18, 2013)

anadrol.....


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 18, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> anadrol.....



I was thinking about running some drol on my blast and letro to come in full and dry

Anadrol was my first legit gear (non designers)


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 18, 2013)

same here, used to get the old syntex.... that stuff was the best. I got some UGL Drol. recently and im not sure wtf shit was.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 18, 2013)

In before "TREN".


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 18, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> In before "TREN".



Lol I hope not


----------



## regular (Jul 18, 2013)

Testosterone


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 18, 2013)

NPP/Test or Deca/test for me with the addition of masteron for giving the test a kick


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 18, 2013)

regular said:


> Testosterone



Yea I'd have a tie between deca and test...just can't beat the thickness test gives


----------



## DF (Jul 18, 2013)

Test is best!


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 18, 2013)

i always get thick on Dbol and test together


----------



## Junky87 (Jul 18, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Test is best!



I Agree


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 18, 2013)

I too love the thickness that test does for me


----------



## Georgia (Jul 18, 2013)

Steak and chicken. Take all the AAS you want but it means nothing!

I've only taken Test + Var.

Would like to try Deca, Tren, or Dbol in the future.


----------



## Rage Strength (Jul 19, 2013)

Tren test dbol with large amounts of steak,chicken,tilapia, sweet potatoes, brown rice, and peanut butter


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 19, 2013)

^^^^^ I just ate that today... all of it


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 19, 2013)

Yea, Chinese food, steak and potatoes

That's with test or deca and you'll get swole


----------



## Jada (Jul 19, 2013)

Decca hands down 4 me so far, it gave me SIZE


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 19, 2013)

Skippy Natty Crunchy, FTW


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 19, 2013)

dbol is the king of size..sure its water fuck it


----------



## gothis (Jul 19, 2013)

Test 750 mg wk tren 600 mg week anadrol 100 mg ed


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 19, 2013)

Dbol hands down for me!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 19, 2013)

Test + D-bol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 19, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> dbol is the king of size..sure its water fuck it



lol!! it cant be all water


----------



## JM750 (Jul 19, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> same here, used to get the old syntex.... that stuff was the best. I got some UGL Drol. recently and im not sure wtf shit was.




Exactly. I used to get the syntax Hemogenin  Shit was awesome.  Nothing I have had so far UGL or H/G compares. When you took that shit, you knew it.  All the other drol I have used has been shit. I tried liquid oral. Junk! I tried H/G Meditech (thailand) Nothing fancy. I tried H/G Androver 50  Nothing fancy


----------



## Seeker (Jul 19, 2013)

Anadrol, Parabolon, test, once the anadrol was done, continued with a high dose of Deca. Amazing!! 

Anadrol hands down for me. I wont mess with it anymore. I'm to old for that shit.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 19, 2013)

npp test and dbol with plenty of groceries. all the gear in the world is worthless with out good food, plenty of rest, and training like a mother


----------



## powermaster (Jul 19, 2013)

Hard to beat test. Npp has been good for me also just seems to take longer to kick in.


----------



## Big Worm (Jul 19, 2013)

Food and lots of it.....as many calories as you can handle.  Test and dbol after that.


----------



## R1rider (Jul 19, 2013)

After food and calories nothing can beat a combo of test/deca/dbol

when you mix those three something magical happens and you grow like a tree in the amazon rainforest....


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 19, 2013)

R1rider said:


> After food and calories nothing can beat a combo of test/deca/dbol
> 
> when you mix those three something magical happens and you grow like a tree in the amazon rainforest....



Thats why that is my next blast


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 19, 2013)

Arnold's old mix

tes/deca/d bol


----------



## Oenomaus (Jul 19, 2013)

Anadrol & Dbol have been the best for me. Never tried decca...may consider it.


----------



## Gt500face (Jul 24, 2013)

Loved the gains I got from test and decca, but the decca fucked up my sex drive.


----------



## Rage Strength (Jul 26, 2013)

Test/tren/drol/dbol/slin


----------



## Nattydread (Jul 26, 2013)

Best I ever had for mass was QV's anadrol. It came in 75mg tabs.


----------



## Balboa (Jul 28, 2013)

Imma be honest I read no posts just thread! THIS HPGUT LOVES TEST, red meat, boiled eggs, and MFing chicken , and tuna !!!!!! Here I come


----------



## Bigwhite (Jul 28, 2013)

NPP, EQ, test e, dbol. Long cycle with a couple short blast of dbol mid and end of cycle when androgens are high...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 29, 2013)

Test/Deca/Dbol w/ a few triple cheeseburgers for snacks between regular meals.


----------

